# TTRR Tintown Railroad Indoor Layout Gauge 1 Tinplate



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0jFmi-cbN8Here´s a link to my tinplate gauge 1 video, wich shows my Maerklin 4001 Running a express passenger train.
cheers Joe


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Waw! Fast little loco. Just saw sort of a blur when it went by...


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

I now had a little landscaping: Green rug and a few trees more: Now I must begin to set up some details. It is no real news if I mention that a model railway is never done ! I will pose the next Video soon 

cheers Joe


----------

